# كل ماتريد معرفته عن ابراج التقطير هنا-Distillation overview



## Reaction (25 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....

اضع بين يديكم معلومات مهمه عن ابراج التقطير -Distillation Columns 

واتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع منها .....

شاكر لكم

اخوكم المهندس فهد (Reaction  )


----------



## eslam128 (25 يناير 2007)

really good work
so so nice

EsLaM128


----------



## softchem (25 يناير 2007)

فعلا ملف شامل ورائع
بارك اللة فيك وشكرا جزيلا يا reaction


----------



## احمد امين على امين (25 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (25 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## مهند الكاطع (25 يناير 2007)

فعلاً ملف أكثر من رائع ، شكراً وبارك الله بك ، ممكن نشر المعلومات للفائدة بغير مواقع بعد اذنك اخي المهندس فهد ؟؟


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (26 يناير 2007)

تحياااتى 
شكرااااااااااا


----------



## احمد. حسن (26 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات


----------



## العبقرينو (26 يناير 2007)

الله يجزاك الخير ويعطيك الف عافية 
بصراحة انا السنة هي درستو كمان بشكل مفصل 
وبظل الانسان يبحث عن المعلومة والله يجزاك الخير


----------



## Reaction (26 يناير 2007)

eslam128 قال:


> really good work
> so so nice
> 
> EsLaM128



You are so welcome and thanks for your reply


----------



## Reaction (26 يناير 2007)

softchem قال:


> فعلا ملف شامل ورائع
> بارك اللة فيك وشكرا جزيلا يا reaction



العفو اخي الكريم ونتمنى الفائدة للجميع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Reaction (26 يناير 2007)

احمد امين على امين قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



شاكر لك اخي الكريم ونتمنى الفائدة للجميع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Reaction (26 يناير 2007)

عبدالله مناصرة قال:


> بارك الله فيك ويعطيك الف عافية



العفو اخي الكريم ونتمنى الفائدة للجميع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Reaction (26 يناير 2007)

مهند الكاطع قال:


> فعلاً ملف أكثر من رائع ، شكراً وبارك الله بك ، ممكن نشر المعلومات للفائدة بغير مواقع بعد اذنك اخي المهندس فهد ؟؟



بكل سرور اخي الكريم ونتمنى الفائدة للجميع
بارك الله فيك على حرصك على نشر الملف


----------



## Reaction (26 يناير 2007)

بقية الاخوان

شاكر لكم مروركم الكريم ... ونتمنى الفائدة للجميع

أعدكم بالمزيد


----------



## chopin (29 يناير 2007)

*الموضوع سبق طرحة في المنتدي*

الموضوع سبق طرحة في المنتدي


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22294


عموما شكرا علي الأعادة


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (4 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي محمد اخضير (5 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (5 فبراير 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (5 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## chemical82 (9 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ماتقصر ياورد


----------



## محمد عزيز (10 فبراير 2007)

مشكور أخوي كتير


----------



## الاعصار (12 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد .... شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ghasalam (12 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (12 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## رياض70 (27 فبراير 2007)

ألف شكر لك معلومات قيمة


----------



## الاعصار (27 فبراير 2007)

رب اخ لم تلده لك امك . تحياتي لك ايها الاخ العزيز وشكرا على هذه العمل الطيب


----------



## zork (27 فبراير 2007)

thanks a lot

all the best


----------



## AbedMecs (17 مارس 2007)

عفواً ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ،، أرجو التفعيل ....


----------



## haider2003 (17 مارس 2007)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## siam (17 مارس 2007)

شاكرا لك اخى الكريم ... انى ابحث عن كتاب فى غاية الاهمية 
حركية التفاعلات وتصميم المفاعلات 
دكتور ابراهيم سالم منصور
ارجو المساعدة ... ولو حتى فى اى دولة اجدة؟ وفى اى مكتبة؟


----------



## مهندس عادل محمد (18 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووور ؟؟؟؟ :15:


----------



## طه مهدي (18 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (22 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي على الجهد المبذول
و جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## asrarlive (30 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي فهد


----------



## راكين (1 أبريل 2007)

مشكور . الله يعطيك العافية .
إجت المعلومات في وقتها . . .
بارك الله فيك * * * * *


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (30 نوفمبر 2007)

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## مزيونة عمان (30 نوفمبر 2007)

يسلمووووووو ع الملف
بالفعل راح يفيدني كثيراااااااااااا


----------



## المدرب نت (1 ديسمبر 2007)

معلومات قيمة جداً 
شكراً لك أخي المهندس (( فهد ))


----------



## بريان (3 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الجبار الذي سينتفع به ابناء المسلمين 
واجرك على الله


----------



## سلام الخزاعي (3 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز لم اجد الملف المرفق ارجو تزويدي به .


----------



## Reaction (23 يوليو 2008)

سلام الخزاعي قال:


> اخي العزيز لم اجد الملف المرفق ارجو تزويدي به .




اخي الكريم الملف موجود في المرفقات في الصفحة الاولى

شغال 100% قبل قليل شيكت عليه مافيه اي مشلكة


----------



## فردوس الاسلام (24 يوليو 2008)

جزيت الفردوس الأعلى


----------



## محمد سيداحمد (26 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## اكرم موزان (27 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي على هذا الملف القيم ونتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم


----------



## The river (27 يوليو 2008)

thanx alot it is valid and very important information


----------



## محمد الأمين بلعشية (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## السدوين (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور الخي علي المعلومات واذا فية الكثر لاتبخل:33:


----------



## طلق المحيا (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخوي وتسلم عالموضوع الرائع


----------



## سلام الخزاعي (24 يناير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



reaction قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....
> 
> اضع بين يديكم معلومات مهمه عن ابراج التقطير -distillation columns
> 
> ...



اخي العزيز جزيت خيرا وزادك الله من خيره وشكرا لك مني .


----------



## yo_us_2009 (26 يناير 2009)

رائع وإلى الأمام دوما


----------



## Reaction (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للجميع على تواصلهم واتمنى التوفيق للجميع ,,,


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكككككككككور وبارك الله فيل وجاري التحميل


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع جدا


----------



## ابو هيا (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ممنونلك الله يجزيك خير


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا 
جزيلا


----------



## elowakeel (31 ديسمبر 2009)

رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع


----------



## حيدر الملاح (2 يناير 2010)

والله عاشت ايدك المعلومات جدا راقية


----------



## s56 (18 أبريل 2010)

*thnx*

thnxxxx


----------



## أحمدابوذياد (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## ah_2002egy (20 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ننتظر المزيد


----------



## Eng.rehab A (25 أبريل 2010)

بصراحة معلومات قيمة نفعتنى شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammed RIRI (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohammed RIRI (26 أبريل 2010)

الموضوع مفيد


----------



## الهندي30 (26 يناير 2011)

*مشكور اخي العزيز 
بحث قيم جدا جدا*​


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (28 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك000000مع التقدير


----------



## محمد الترهوني (28 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب


----------



## الهندي30 (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aly_zz (17 فبراير 2012)

ملف منظم و شامل جدا بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## فاروق السعيدي (23 فبراير 2012)

الله يكثر من امثالك لخدمة الامة الاسلامية


----------



## khaledc (27 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حنضيت (3 مارس 2012)

شكراااااا وفي ميزان حسناتك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد الواهبي (4 مارس 2012)

مشكور على المعلومات مهمه جدا


----------



## haider2012 (1 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا الله يعطيك العافية على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## aly_zz (21 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله في و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*
*سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## magomaa3 (25 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (26 يونيو 2012)

many thanks


----------



## برزان درويش (11 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على هذا العمل الرائع جزاك الله خيرا وان شالله مغفور الذنووووووووب


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (12 يوليو 2012)

very nice


----------



## ABO HAIDER (20 مارس 2013)

الله يجزاك الخير ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## السعيد رضا (20 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## احمد عاشور الشاعر (24 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## fhdcorp (7 أبريل 2013)

الله يجزاك الخير ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## ناظم يوسف (18 أبريل 2013)

ماهي افضل الطرق لمعالجه التاكل في ابراج التقطير الغراغي


----------

